# JWs 2010 Yard Haunt Video



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

*It took me 3 months to get around to editing my video. My video camera does not do well in really low lighting or around strobes, so I apologize for the hard to follow footage.
Also, when I watch other people's videos of their walk throughs it is sometimes hard to tell what the overall haunt looks like. How is it shaped, how big are the rooms, which way does it go, etc. 
So here is a very basic diagram showing how I set it up and which way the ToTs had to go. The green lines are the lighted path they have to follow. I hope this makes sense...it is late at night. LOL

Diagram: *








CLICK HERE FOR A LARGER IMAGE

*



 When you watch this I suggest you click on "Watch this on YOuTube" and make sure down in the bottom right corner of the video it is set on 240p. It views best set there. Please let me know if either are not viewing correctly.
*


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

43 views and no comments. It must have been really bad. I figured out that on my computer if the video is set higher than 240p it is very dark and hard to see anything. So I think it got it all fixed.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Excellent set up JW!


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

I know your haunt is awesome and can't wait to see the vid!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Favorite part - the demon guy holding a teddy bear

The screaming kids had me laughing - clearly a sign of a good haunt.


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

*Thanks guys.
Roxy, I think those girls screaming at the end must have come through my haunt 20 times. And they screamed like that every time. They were hilarious. My son was really creeping them out.*


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

JW it turned out great! I love the body bags and the ground breaker. You have some really cool props and it looks like the kids had a blast!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

So glad you got the new video up! Flipping Fantastic set-up/walk-through!!! Too many awesome things to even comment on, great props and just a wonderful job on everything! I love all of it!!!


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

*fick209...Wow, you are making me blush. Thanks.*


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

I watched! Great video of Your haunt - great cross section of spooky props for Halloween! 
Love to hear the TOTs scream!


----------



## MorbidMariah (Mar 28, 2009)

You really do have an fun set-up there! So cool that you colored your pool water.  And I LOVE the dollies rolling the ball prop...I was so inspired by your wonderful creation that I made my own. It really creeped the kids out, so thanks again JW!


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

MorbidMariah said:


> You really do have an fun set-up there! So cool that you colored your pool water.  And I LOVE the dollies rolling the ball prop...I was so inspired by your wonderful creation that I made my own. It really creeped the kids out, so thanks again JW!


Mariah, Thanks, and I would LOVE to see your version of the dolls prop. Do you have a pic of it in your albums? Send me a PM and let me know if you have a pic.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

finally got the video to load. (that's not your fault. my computer is slower then an old zombie) 

awesome haunt. you have some really talented people help you out! i would have loved to see it in person!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Looks good. I have a lot of trouble getting good video at night too. I've gone to using mostly still shots. I got a HD video camera that is good for low light, but the files are so huge it's tough to do anything with them.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Great job, I love seeing all the hand built props. I can't pick out a favorite part, it's all great.


----------

